# MF 165 wiring diagram



## MFNJ165 (7 mo ago)

Hello Group. I'm looking for a wiring diagram for 1970 MF 165, gas, with Perkins engine.

Recently bought this machine Not running. Replaced key switch, found some shorted wires, but Not able to start engine with the key. I was able to get engine started by jumping starter. But it won't start with key. All connections are tight, grounds good, New group 31 battery, good flow of gas, have spark. There's no clicking sound when engage key.

Any and all help is appreciated.
Thanks MFNJ 165


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Don't forget the transmission neutral safety switch. Bypass (jumper) it and see if it will crank.


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

As *sixbales* explains there is a transmission neutral safety switch on MF tractors. I had similar issues in starting with my MF35 due to loose wires attached to the safety switch. Sometimes it would start with the key, other times not at all. Tightening the screws after cleaning the contacts solved the problem.

Jim


----------



## MFNJ165 (7 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Don't forget the transmission neutral safety switch. Bypass (jumper) it and see if it will crank.


Thank you so much. It is the switch


----------

